# New blog



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys. I’m not sure if this is the right place to post this but I’ve started a new blog logging mine and my fiancé’s hunting adventures. She’s a new hunter and it’s been fun getting her into it. Anyways, here’s my link. Birdsndogs.com. Check it out and I’m looking forward to seeing your comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

